# www.fremdwoerter.de ist weg



## profy (25. November 2003)

Da http://www.fremdwoerter.de nun eine Verkaufsseite für  "Rasenplakate" geworden ist, suche ich einen Ersatz im Internet.
Habt Ihr schon eine neue Fremdwörterdatenbank gefunden?

Viele Dank


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (25. November 2003)

ich hab die ganze Zeit die von Langenscheidt benutzt, aber die wurde leider auch dicht gemacht 

http://www.langenscheidt.de/deutsch/aktuelles/wb-online/index.html


Dunsti


----------



## lohokla (25. November 2003)

Du suchst was wo du Fremdwörter nachschlagen kannst?!
Ich benutz dazu immer das Encarta-Wörterbuch aber als Internetlösung empfehle ich wissen.de (Hab ich benutzt bevor ich Encarta hatte)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. November 2003)

Wenns nur um Englisch geht da geh doch mal auf http://www.leo.org, das ist meiner Meinung das beste deutsch-englisch Übersetzungsprogramm derzeit.
Ansonsten der Babylon Translator, ist zwar nur Shareware, aber fürs erste tuts der ja auch


----------



## zelta (18. Dezember 2003)

also http://www.wissen.de kann ich nur empfehlen, die site ist echt toll und finden kann man dort fast alles


----------



## Erpel (18. Dezember 2003)

de.wikipedia.org

Auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## trousty (2. März 2004)

auf http://dict.leo.org gibts scheinbar Neuestens auch deutsch-französisch und umgekehrt.


----------



## Karl-Egon (2. März 2004)

das von Langenscheidt ist auch wieder online!


----------

